# Incubating Tortoise eggs...



## lilacgeorge (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi, I'm trying to get an incubator set up ready to receive some tortoise eggs on Saturday. I have a Hovabator incubator. Inside I have put a plastic tray (the type you grow seedlings in) filled half way with vermiculaite (?sp). I have put water in resevior A in the plastic tray beneath the mesh.

I have a hyrogometer to measure humidity - at the moment it's 60% - I beleive I need it to settle at 70%, so how can I increse humidity? 

I have 3 thermometers - the mecury one that came with it plus two digital ones - one shows a min/max temp as well as current temp so that I can see how low/high the temp goes. Trouble is all 3 of them are reading different temps! The digital ones read slightly higher than the mercury one, and the digital ones are 1 degree different from each other!!!! Which one should I use or is there a more accurate one that I can buy??

Please advise.........


----------

